# Young Musician of the Year



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Who'll win?
Carol watched the concerto performances on the internet, & backs the flautist. They were all exceptional. Any views, before it's announced tomorrow?


----------



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

I watched the final while reading a new book - Alfred Brendel Essays on Music - and it was the most enjoyable 2 hours I've spent for a long time. After all the performances I was convinced it would be between the percussionist and Flautist but I was pleasantly surprised when the Trombonist won mirroring the first competition in 1978 but with less controvosy over the winning instrument. 


I thought he played faultlessly and with great emotion especially the piece with the Piano accompianment that moved me to tears and at just 12 years old he was a deserving winner. It must be daunting at any age to perform on such a prestigious occasion and he was clearly relising every moment. I hope it brings him every success.


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

We watched the full concerto performances on the internet on Saturday, and the TV final on Sunday.
The trombonist, Peter Moore, is an exceptional musician, and at the age of 12 he is almost unbelieveably good. But I don't agree that he was the best there.
There was a piano player in the keyboard final, a Chinese lad I think, who was unlucky not to compete in the grand final. He could let the piece breathe, allow the melody to flow, at least as well as the winners of his class and of the big prize.
Jadran Duncumb played guitar breathtakingly well, his Brouwer piece being a highlight of the show for me. But he fluffed a rasgueado near the start of his Sunday movement, never looked or sounded at ease with it, and made a hash of it near the end. I think he is outstanding nevertheless, and expect to see more of him.
Erdem Misirlioglu, on piano, can be very proud of what he has achieved. I just didn't think his playing did full justice to the piece. Jim Molyneux played percussion. I don't say this to get on anyone's nerves, but I don't see how his untuned pieces were suited to a classical music competition. The criteria of musicianship hardly apply to that racket, however accurately it was performed.
That leaves the flautist, David Smith. He has uncanny command over his instrument and a musicality that had us applauding, sometimes laughing in amazement. He's staggeringly talented and his performances came across as head-and-shoulders better than the others over those two days.
That said, I look forward to hearing more from Jadran Duncumb. 
Congratulations to all of them, their teachers, families and supporters. And "Well done" to all of those talented, hard-working youngsters who put themselves forward for judgement.


----------

